# Pat Tillman



## Axis SS (Apr 27, 2004)

I have been reading articles about Pat Tillman.. about how he gave up a 3.6 million contract to be a 18,000 a year Army Ranger. 
 We need more people willing to give up what we think is important in life to fight for country and cause. The thing I respect hte most is that he would not let himself be singled out because of is NFL career. He said that he was just another american doing his duty for his country.
Thank You Pat For Your Ultimate Sacrifice..

I wish my country had more people like you!
 Not only a good American but a True Soldier


----------



## drywall (Apr 27, 2004)

Axis,
You're country does have men just like him. You never hear of the ones who do the right thing. Tillmans sacrifice wouldn't have much of a splash if he weren't a pro football player. But the fact is, there are many people doing the same thing everyday. A little known fact about the Vietnam War is just how many canadiens came south to join up. Many many more than the number of draft dodgers who went to hid in Canada. And we are grateful to them.


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 27, 2004)

Like drywall says axis, You only noticed this particular fella because he is famous, but what about all those brave Canadians you hear nothing of? . You have a lot to be proud of in your countrymen axis, a hell of a lot!


----------



## Axis SS (Apr 27, 2004)

I know we have brave people in our counrty.. I mainly talking about the people who are affarid to give up the "good things" in life to serve there country.. I am getting realy to join next year. I have been gettting alot of flak from most people because most Canadians are to affraid to server their counrty.
 When I think of brave people I still think of my Dad who gave 33 years to serve his country. and both of my Grandfather who served in WW2 and lived through the D-day landings.

From what I have seen lately most Canadians realy do not care about or military.. even our own goverment.... just look at the state of our armed service.. I hate to say it...but from what I can see around me  our boys are getting the short end of the stick..

I am more that willing to give up everything I have to serve my country.

Yeah.. The public would not know Pat Tillman if he was not in the NFL but you still cannot take away what he did.
Maybe we need to take the time to listen to the stories of our Fathers/Brother/Son to why they join to serve their country


And further more...I HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING THE CANADIAN AND AMERICAN TROOPS MY WHOLE LIFE...


----------



## Derrick Stephenson (Apr 27, 2004)

There are times, Axis, when you need to totally ignore what you think other people think and feel, and BE YOURSELF.
Derrick.


----------



## Axis SS (Apr 27, 2004)

If I ignored what I think..it would be hard to be myself..

see I have alway defended or Military and the actions they have done.
the reason I have anger against the goverment of Canada is they have destroyed our Military.

The Canadian people have forgot the impact Canada has in WW1, WW2 and Korea. It is time to start rebuilding and reclaming our postion on the world stage as a strong and capable Peace Keeping force.

The NYPD has more personal than the Canadian military...very sad


----------



## Bombardier (Apr 27, 2004)

> And further more...I HAVE BEEN SUPPORTING THE CANADIAN AND AMERICAN TROOPS MY WHOLE LIFE...



Axis nobody is doubting this, it is clear that you are a loyal and patriotic person. Unfortunateley not everone in the world feels the same way as you about serving their country, but they are few and far between. I dont know much about Canadian politics so I dont know why your Government are letting your Armed Forces go to rack and ruin, but what I can say that our British Army has suffered the same cuts as have im sure a number of other countries.

Like derrick said, forget everybody else and what you think they feel about serving their country. Just do your thing mate,feel proud about what YOU do, and I hope you will achieve your goals in life.

What I do sincerely hope is that you will never have to do what you appear to be so willing to do. All the best buddy, much respect and god bless


----------



## Derrick Stephenson (Apr 27, 2004)

Axis,
I did not suggest ignoring what you think, I said that at times you must ignore what YOU THINK  other people think.
Derrick.


----------



## Axis SS (Apr 27, 2004)

I know that people with my view are few and far between,, the way I look at being in the Military.. you do not do it for yourself.. you do it for the man to your right and the man to your left,and even the man who falls down infront of you..
Watch Blackhawk Down. this quote has stuck with me

"Hoot": When I get home people 'll ask me, "Hey Hoot, why do ya do it man? Why? Just some war junkie?" Ya know what I'll say? I won't say a goddamn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand that it's about the men next to you, and that's it. That's all it is. 

The Army is where I belong


----------



## Zofo (Apr 28, 2004)

_When I get home people 'll ask me, "Hey Hoot, why do ya do it man? Why? Just some war junkie?" Ya know what I'll say? I won't say a goddamn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand that it's about the men next to you, and that's it. That's all it is. _

I chat to some of my old buddies on email etc and we discuss the very topics above. We tried (once!) to tell out wives about the military psyche, camaraderie and so on and they didn't want to know; they applied logic where emotion counts and could not understand the reason why someone wanted to go to war or fight - to see if the training was good! 
If you haven't done it, it is hard to comprehend the make up of the military life, the loyalties and so forth. You'd die for your friends but it's embarrasing to mention this to people who don't or can't understand.


----------



## Bombardier (Jun 18, 2006)

> You'd die for your friends but it's embarrasing to mention this to people who don't or can't understand.


 
So true mate, so true sal;


----------



## John A Silkstone (Jun 18, 2006)

I chat to some of my old buddies on email etc and we discuss the very topics above. We tried (once!) to tell out wives about the military psyche, camaraderie and so on and they didn't want to know; 

I'm please to say that my wife is ex military and will go with me to any military outing I wish to go to.

Silky


----------

